# A daughter's insight



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I just finished reading the long winded (emphasis on "wind") thread on the "ammo boom is no dud" subject. Whew. We are in trouble with HR 45 and other angles of attack from the left. It feels like I'm watching a train heading for a bridge that is out and I have no way to warn the engineer.
I am as vocal as I can be to all who will listen and have written to anyone I thought might take heed.

I was chatting with my daughter who is 12 and recently went on our first hunting outing where she hammered two out of four crows that presented themselves. (She's hooked). The ensuing discussion was on subjects ranging from *why* we hunt, to those who don't want us to hunt, or own firearms.
She asked me the difference between Dems and Reps and liberals vs. conservatives. I gave her my best, objective, dissertation and when we got to the section about the liberal agenda to level the playing field by taxing the well-to-do and lifting up the downtrodden she asked, "Are the liberals descendants of Robin Hood? Do they steal from the rich and give to the poor?"
I just about fell off our deck laughing. Art Linkletter made a living off of "Kids say the darndest things."
So as not to pollute her too much with my diatribe, I encouraged her to seek out other points of view and make her own descisions. I reccomended that she should get a list of questions and bring me their answers and I will do my best to explain to her ............why they are wrong! HA!
Thank God, yes I said the "G" word, that the apple lands near the trunk of the tree. I love my kids.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a similar conversation last night with my 9 year old granddaughter about expanding social programs and taxing the working class more to pay for them. She said "THATS STEALING"! There is still a chance for the future.

:beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if this has already been posted but I enjoyed reading it in a e mail I received today.

$50 For the Homeless
I recently asked my friend's little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. She said she wanted to be president some day.
Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were president what would be the first thing you would do?"
She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people."
Her parents beamed.
"Wow... what a worthy goal." I told her, "But you don't have to wait until you're president to do that. You can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds, and sweep my yard, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the grocery store where homeless guys hang out, and you can give them the $50, you earned, to use toward food and a new house."
She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the $50?"
I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."
Her parents still aren't speaking to me.

:beer:


----------



## carrol123 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well i have not yet experienced that movie so i just can't tell you anything on this subject..
Carrol Spncr

Spam edited by Plainsman


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My own daughters at a similar age asked me why mom and I volunteered our time to help non profit groups. I said that most people claim they are too busy to volunteer and too busy trying to make more money. She said in all seriousness why people would do that when the Bible said that Jesus helped the poor and that we should all be our brother's keeper. The best I could tell her was there are lot of people that talk a good story about their compassion, but few actually do anything about it and think that donating money is good enough.


----------



## jacketshen (May 10, 2011)

:withstupid:

Spam edited by Plainsman


----------

